# Smash Bros. for Wii U Meet Up THING!



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in playing Smash Wii U together? We can do 1v1, a 4player free for all, Team Battle , or whatever. I don't mind having custom moves on or items(If items are what you desire). If you are interested just say so below and we'll discuss a date and time we can meet up and do this thing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish i could but brother broke the gamepad.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm down.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to vs you one on one nano heheh. I'm excited for the tournament mode update also. That should be fun with a group of people!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Awesome! Later tonight I'm going to be online from 7 to 9pm EST. Then later I'll be back on from 12 to 2am. If I see you guys online around those times then I'll open a room up. Just join in whenever you feel like. Lets have a great time 



visualkeirockstar said:


> I wish i could but brother broke the gamepad.


That sucks, sorry to hear that. Maybe you can get it fixed if you send it to Nintendo. I believe it cost $70 or $80 to get it repaired, I'm not entirely sure. It's better to get it fixed than to buy one, new gamepads cost $140.



Therin said:


> I want to vs you one on one nano heheh. I'm excited for the tournament mode update also. That should be fun with a group of people!


Same here I've seen your Ness, it's pretty amazing. I hope Tournament mode comes soon. Unfortunately we may not see it until May but I'm hoping for an early update.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

If I see you online I'll join your lobby.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It was really fun. Sorry I left so soon, I was worried that my connection would interrupt the matches. I'll try to join up again, soon.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I had some good matches last night, but overall I don't feel like I did very well, lol.
Pity about the lag, especially that one match that seemed to have button lag (the worst kind of lag). Hopefully it isn't my connection, but I usually don't have too many problems when playing 1v1 or 4v4 for glory.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Last night was really fun, well except for the lag moments. The match with the input lag was the worst part, but at least that match was funny The lag might of been my fault. At the time, my brother was downloading something on his computer. I Asked if he could stop it but I guess he didn't. If we ever get a chance to get together play again. I'll make sure no one is doing something that could hinder the connection on my end.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds fun, but I'm a horrible Smash player..


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Eggshell, you got me a couple times with Falco, but it's all good :lol (Referring to last week or whenever that was)

I ordered an ethernet adapter, so I'll try to play with you guys more, soon.



Salvador Dali said:


> I had some good matches last night, but overall I don't feel like I did very well, lol.
> Pity about the lag, especially that one match that seemed to have button lag (the worst kind of lag). Hopefully it isn't my connection, but I usually don't have too many problems when playing 1v1 or 4v4 for glory.


You did well enough to embarrass me :lol (assuming you were the one using that Robot).


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Zone said:


> You did well enough to embarrass me :lol (assuming you were the one using that Robot).


Yeah, that was probably me. :b R.O.B is one of my mains, along with Robin, Shulk and Mario. Mario being the one that I always seem to win with, for whatever reason, so he's basically my trump card.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Zone said:


> Eggshell, you got me a couple times with Falco, but it's all good :lol (Referring to last week or whenever that was)


Falco was one of my two mains in Melee so I have some idea of what I'm doing with him. He doesn't seem anywhere as good as he used to be though, slower and worse attacks. Do you have a main in Smash 4?



Salvador Dali said:


> Yeah, that was probably me. :b R.O.B is one of my mains, along with Robin, Shulk and Mario. Mario being the one that I always seem to win with, for whatever reason, so he's basically my trump card.


I noticed you never use Greninja anymore. A good Mario is definitely one of the toughest characters for me to face. Hard to get in on him when he's jumping and throwing fire balls. He's also one of the best characters at doing combos which might be the type of fighter I struggle against.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Eggshell said:


> Falco was one of my two mains in Melee so I have some idea of what I'm doing with him. He doesn't seem anywhere as good as he used to be though, slower and worse attacks. Do you have a main in Smash 4?


Not quite, but my favorites are Villager, Rosalina, Ness, Robin, and Dr. Mario.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Zone said:


> Not quite, but my favorites are Villager, Rosalina, Ness, Robin, and Dr. Mario.


Watching competitive videos, Ness and Rosalina seem to be top tier. It's cool that they made Ness a powerhouse. Are you an Earthbound fan too? Seems like a lot of the Nintendo fans on here are. I played it back in 2007 or 2008, it was a fun and charming game and the dialogue was pretty funny.



Therin said:


> I want to vs you one on one nano heheh. I'm excited for the tournament mode update also. That should be fun with a group of people!


We should have a SAS tournament when they add the feature.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Eggshell said:


> Watching competitive videos, Ness and Rosalina seem to be top tier. It's cool that they made Ness a powerhouse. Are you an Earthbound fan too? Seems like a lot of the Nintendo fans on here are. I played it back in 2007 or 2008, it was a fun and charming game and the dialogue was pretty funny.


I do relatively well with Ness. Ness would be my main if it weren't for his up (B). Recovering from a fall/launch is a struggle for me and Ness lol.

I have never played Earthbound, but it's on my backdraft or backlog, or whatever it's called. I played the Smash demo of Earthbound and it seems promising. The demo actually gave me a significant appreciation and interest for/in Ness.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> I noticed you never use Greninja anymore. A good Mario is definitely one of the toughest characters for me to face. Hard to get in on him when he's jumping and throwing fire balls. He's also one of the best characters at doing combos which might be the type of fighter I struggle against.


I still use Greninja sometimes, but yeah, I don't use him very much any more. I think I prefer Lucario, I'm still surprised that I managed to win that match against you and Therin when I accidentally killed myself at the beginning of it.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Zone said:


> I do relatively well with Ness. Ness would be my main if it weren't for his up (B). Recovering from a fall/launch is a struggle for me and Ness lol.
> 
> I have never played Earthbound, but it's on my backdraft or backlog, or whatever it's called. I played the Smash demo of Earthbound and it seems promising. The demo actually gave me a significant appreciation and interest for/in Ness.


His up B is why I never used him before. Even though I'm not good with him, he us fun to use in Smash 4 because of how good he is.



Salvador Dali said:


> I still use Greninja sometimes, but yeah, I don't use him very much any more. I think I prefer Lucario, I'm still surprised that I managed to win that match against you and Therin when I accidentally killed myself at the beginning of it.


Lucario has to be one of the top 5 characters. Do you know about the rage mechanic? I think it's when you get to 100% damage your character starts smoking and does more and more knockback. Well, on top of that Lucario also has his Aura making him do even more damage and knockback. In my opinion he could probably use a damage/knockback nerf but what do I know.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Man I love playing you guys, you are all around my level and it's so cool, WE'RE COOL. I enjoy having both silly and srs matches with you guys.

Nano, omg I have no idea how I was winning those matches a few days ago lol. Ness OP. Sorry I had to leave. I'd love to do a ness vs yoshi with you sometime; your yoshi is scary.

Salvador, ahh you're so good with so many characters wow.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> Lucario has to be one of the top 5 characters. Do you know about the rage mechanic? I think it's when you get to 100% damage your character starts smoking and does more and more knockback. Well, on top of that Lucario also has his Aura making him do even more damage and knockback. In my opinion he could probably use a damage/knockback nerf but what do I know.


Yeah, I know Lucario's attacks get stronger the more damage he's taken. I don't think he needs to be nerfed since once he's at high damage, he's already pretty vulnerable. I don't think any of the Smash characters currently need nerfs in my opinion, though a couple of them could do with some buffs.



Therin said:


> Salvador, ahh you're so good with so many characters wow.


Haha, thanks. I've been trying to get good with as many of the characters as possible, instead of just sticking to my mains. But there's still plenty of them that I'm completely terrible with. I'd like to get better with Ness, but I've never been able to master PK thunder.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Therin said:


> Nano, omg I have no idea how I was winning those matches a few days ago lol. Ness OP. Sorry I had to leave. I'd love to do a ness vs yoshi with you sometime; your yoshi is scary.


After that first 1v1 match we had you really kicked my butt haha. Ness is OP. His bat, PK Flash, and PK Thunder all do crazy damage. Not to mention his back throw kills easily. Ness is awesome! There're a lot of things about Yoshi I haven't mastered, like his jab in to grab combo for example.

Yes, a Ness v Yoshi match has to happen. I can imagine this battle being quite the epic one.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Samus doesn't match up well against Ness at all. A lot of his attacks seem to "hit through" hers, especially aerials. At least I have Link to fall back on.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Nano, that lag was because of me. After I got disconnected I went downstairs and someone was doing a Skype call. I think I have a decent connection, 30 MB/s download and 12 MB/s upload, but it becomes extremely slow when someone uses Skype.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I played Smash pretty much all day yesterday. I've put a handful of hours in to one sitting before. But I put in about 12 hours straight yesterday. I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing haha. Egg, The matches we had yesterday were really fun and hilarious. Your Samus, Link, and Ike have gotten really great, they gave me a hard time when I went up against them.

It was annoying how we would randomly Disconnect, I wonder why that kept happening. It was probably my fault to be honest.

Salvador, how do you like Yoshi so far? You were playing him pretty well when we were fighting yesterday.



Eggshell said:


> Nano, that lag was because of me. After I got disconnected I went downstairs and someone was doing a Skype call. I think I have a decent connection, 30 MB/s download and 12 MB/s upload, but it becomes extremely slow when someone uses Skype.


I probably had a hand in the lag too. At the time it was raining and unfortunately my internet becomes slower than usual in bad weather.

Here's my internet speed.










It sucks but theirs nothing I can do about it for the time being. And The fact that I have people in the house who are constantly using Netflix or steaming something helps nothing.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I played Smash pretty much all day yesterday. I've put a handful of hours in to one sitting before. But I put in about 12 hours straight yesterday. I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing haha. Egg, The matches we had yesterday were really fun and hilarious. Your Samus, Link, and Ike have gotten really great, they gave me a hard time when I went up against them.
> 
> It was annoying how we would randomly Disconnect, I wonder why that kept happening. It was probably my fault to be honest.
> 
> Salvador, how do you like Yoshi so far? You were playing him pretty well when we were fighting yesterday.


Yeah, it was a shame about those disconnects, as well as the lag.

I like Yoshi, I've been using him quite a bit recently. I seem to have matches where I do awful with him though, and other matches where I feel like a God, lol. Same goes for Shulk, I did pretty terribly with him yesterday.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Yeah, it was a shame about those disconnects, as well as the lag.
> 
> I like Yoshi, I've been using him quite a bit recently. I seem to have matches where I do awful with him though, and other matches where I feel like a God, lol. Same goes for Shulk, I did pretty terribly with him yesterday.


That's how it's like when I use Rosalina. I fail with her at times and sometimes I play her like I've been using her since day one. Pulling off kills with the luma is so satisfying 



Eggshell said:


> I played Smash Bros. for a long time yesterday. Maybe the most I've played it in a day so far. Man, when you reflected Link's arrow with Ness' bat to kill me. :lol
> 
> The only way I've been getting better with my mains is mostly by watching competitive players use them, I haven't been playing too much recently. After we stopped playing I played a bunch of For Glory matches. Not kidding, in half the matches my opponents SD'd for no reason. They would run or jump off the stage for no reason. Beat someone twice with Samus and they made their name "Dont Camp." I was playing more aggressive than I could, too. I thought I'm still better with Link than Samus but did better with Samus last night.


I laughed so hard when that happened lol. That's the first time I used his bat to reflect something successfully. Before that, I used to try and always failed.

I've experienced this a lot. Either they think you're too strong for them or the match is too laggy. I just look at it as a free win lol. I've had people say "you suck" or call me a "laggy ****" just because the match lagged bit. When they do this I just respond with the XD face. If people take this game so seriously to the point were they feel like they have to insult you, then the only response have is to laugh at them.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I've experienced this a lot. Either they think you're too strong for them or the match is too laggy. I just look at it as a free win lol. I've had people say "you suck" or call me a "laggy ****" just because the match lagged bit. When they do this I just respond with the XD face. If people take this game so seriously to the point were they feel like they have to insult you, then the only response have is to laugh at them.


Not gonna lie, I would've threatened to eat your babies after I devoured your soul...

Anywho, I didn't even know you could send messages to people outside of your friends list. I'm so bad that I've provided nothing but pleasure and sweet bliss to my opponents.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Eggshell said:


> The way people send you a message in Smash Bros. is by changing the name above their character. I didn't even realize it until recently.


LOL. I see.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> On the 3DS you were an unstoppable god with R.O.B.
> 
> I almost beat your Mario with Samus but you managed to spike me when I was winning. As soon as you hit me off stage I knew you could spike me but didn't think you had it in you. I was wrong.
> 
> I've come across those kinds of people in a lot of online games. I always ignored them.


I'm always a bit wary about leaving the stage when it comes to edge guarding, in case I end up killing myself. But I always try and take the opportunity to meteor smash someone off the stage with R.O.B or Mario, it just feels so satisfying.

In regards to the people changing their tag name to insult you, I've come across them before as well. I had one person change his name to "DONTSPAM", not sure what exactly it was I was spamming though, especially considering I was playing as Little Mac in that game if I remember correctly. Also had another guy change his name to "BACKSLASH", started playing as Shulk and literally just spammed backslash over and over. I was playing as Shulk for about 3 games straight prior to that, but I definitely wasn't just using backslash non-stop, I wouldn't have won otherwise, lol.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

What did you guys think of that custom stage we played on Friday. The one with the lava, the cannons, and the.. um...(kind of) inescapable trap spot?



Eggshell said:


> Does anyone still play on the 3DS?


I lost my 3DS so I haven't played it recently. But if I had it I'd probably play it from time to time. To be honest, if I could, I'd sell or give the game away. But I can't, I downloaded the game from the eShop. It's on my 3DS forever lol.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know how I ended up being host, but that was too much pressure for me to handle, I had no idea what I was doing :lol



NanoStar SOUL said:


> What did you guys think of that custom stage we played on Friday. The one with the lava, the cannons, and the.. um...(kind of) inescapable trap spot?


"kind of"? More like practically :lol =P Dat map was hellish! I loved the hole on the right that required some skill to escape through, that was cool.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> I lost my 3DS so I haven't played it recently. But if I had it I'd probably play it from time to time. To be honest, if I could, I'd sell or give the game away. *But I can't, I downloaded the game from the eShop. It's on my 3DS forever lol.*


Exactly why I refuse to buy digital games unless I have to. I regret buying GTA V digitally :no



Eggshell said:


> Reminded me of this:


Dope.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Zone said:


> I don't know how I ended up being host, but that was too much pressure for me to handle, I had no idea what I was doing :lol


The person who finishes in last place gets to set all of the rules.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> Edit:
> 
> Missed this. Oh, that was you. You could probably make it easier to get as KO on that stage.  Reminded me of this:


I felt bad for picking it after being there for awhile, and especially bad when the match went to sudden death. However I couldn't help but laugh like an evil mad man a couple of times heh heh. When I go on the stage I usually change the game mode to coin battle. That's something I wanted to do the day it was picked but I never got the chance to change the rules.

After seeing the video I went and made something similar to it. I called it Hell Ring 



Eggshell said:


> The person who finishes in last place gets to set all of the rules.


I didn't know that, sweet.



Zone said:


> Exactly why I refuse to buy digital games unless I have to. I regret buying GTA V digitally :no


I buy games like Pokemon and Animal Crossing Digitally because I know their games I'll always play and never get bored of. I Thought downloading Smash would leave me with the same feeling but after seeing the Smash Wii U Direct and getting my hands on the game, I soon started to regret getting the 3DS version. It was a nice appetizer but, the Wii U version blows the 3DS one out of the water.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I plan to be on Smash for a good chuck of the day tomorrow. I'll have rooms open from 11am to about 5pm or later. If you guys wanna join just hope in


----------

